# What are the sizes of the wrench & allen tools needed to work on shimano hg hubs?



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Hello I have a Shimano FH-MT200-B 9x141mm(or similar Shimano FH-TX506 uses same freewheel) I believe this is a standard "HG" style shimano hub correct?

What are the sizes of the tools needed to disassemble the freehub? The size of the very thin wrench? Like a specialty super thin wrench that is like what 5mm thin? what size is that wrench?

Also the allen key that i need what size is it? It's like a thick allen key tool anyone know the size?

It's because I want to order these tools to have for myself.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## SpinFactor (Jul 30, 2020)

just google that shiat bro.....









SHIMANO Disc Brake Quick Release Rear FREEHUB 8/9/10-speed | SHIMANO BIKE-EU


With CENTER LOCK disc rotor mounting, the quick release FH-MT200-B freehub offers stiffer wheel rigidity, smooth rotation, and less drag.




bike.shimano.com





look in the dealer manual...


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

They're cheap to buy so suggest 3 cone spanners. Some are double ended and each end fits two sizes on some types. With 3 of these types you will have 13mm through to 18mm which will cover near enough any cone nuts you would ever come across for hubs.

Golden rule is never to touch the driveside cones, only adjust/remove cones on non drive side (easiest to get to on rear) to keep the axle central within the hub and an equal amount of exposed axle ends on both sides for the dropouts. 👍


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

SpinFactor said:


> just google that shiat bro.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for bumping my thread, even though you added 0 value lol.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Reaperactual said:


> They're cheap to buy so suggest 3 cone spanners. Some are double ended and each end fits two sizes on some types. With 3 of these types you will have 13mm through to 18mm which will cover near enough any cone nuts you would ever come across for hubs.
> 
> Golden rule is never to touch the driveside cones, only adjust/remove cones on non drive side (easiest to get to on rear) to keep the axle central within the hub and an equal amount of exposed axle ends on both sides for the dropouts. 👍


Cone spanners is what they are called that's right. I see some double ended ones on amazon. Just not sure which size it is. I suppose I can get my regular open wrench and measure it then buy the spanner version for it? But the drive side cone is the one I would need to release because I am changing the freewheel hub itself from what i understand?


----------



## SpinFactor (Jul 30, 2020)

{|xDi|} said:


> Thanks for bumping my thread, even though you added 0 value lol.


here let me hold your hand....

click the link i provided you....
download the dealer pdf....
scroll down to tools needed for your list of tools youll never use.
go buy some toilet paper.....


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

SpinFactor said:


> here let me hold your hand....
> 
> click the link i provided you....
> download the dealer pdf....
> ...


Why didn't you say that in the first place? Saying "google it" isn't encouraging. If you could have just mentioned check the "dealers manual" that would have been all the info needed. I would have never thought to look in the "dealers manual".

But thanks anyway.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

{|xDi|} said:


> Cone spanners is what they are called that's right. I see some double ended ones on amazon. Just not sure which size it is. I suppose I can get my regular open wrench and measure it then buy the spanner version for it? But the drive side cone is the one I would need to release because I am changing the freewheel hub itself from what i understand?


Shimano is usually 15 or 17mm on some models and fronts are sometimes different sizes. For outer lock nuts you'll probably get away with a standard width spanner.

Non drive side is how I do it for ease. Once one side is remove the axle can slide out in either direction.

Allen bolt sizes for freehub vary between 10-12 usually, my Formula hub was 11mm but yours could be different and no way to know for sure. Not ideal and they're on tight but sometimes you could put a 5 and 6mm allen key side by side (for example) to remove, if not it's a good way to measure what size the bolt is.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Now i


Reaperactual said:


> Shimano is usually 15 or 17mm on some models and fronts are sometimes different sizes. For outer lock nuts you'll probably get away with a standard width spanner.
> 
> Non drive side is how I do it for ease. Once one side is remove the axle can slide out in either direction.
> 
> Allen bolt sizes for freehub vary between 10-12 usually, my Formula hub was 11mm but yours could be different and no way to know for sure. Not ideal and they're on tight but sometimes you could put a 5 and 6mm allen key side by side (for example) to remove, if not it's a good way to measure what size the bolt is.


So the freewheel body fixing bolt is 10mm, and the freewheel body is 12mm. I def need those 2 allen key tools.

Now i just need the exact size of the "spanner wrench" and I'll be good to go. I will try to measure it with a standard open wrench tomorrow, then get the spanner thin version of it. I'll update my findings here.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Not sure what you mean regarding two Allen key sizes, the freewheel body 12mm one? The one to remove the freehub from the hub is the only one fixing it in place which is hidden inside and the axle goes through it.

You might not be able to accurately measure the inner cone nut with a normal spanner/wrench that's why they require a thin cone wrench/spanner in the first place.

I suggest for the best chances for a fit is get two double ended to cover 13-16mm and hope you don't need the 17mm size. 

There are also adjustable cone spanner/wrenches you could buy but they're expensive for what they are. 🤔


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Reaperactual said:


> Not sure what you mean regarding two Allen key sizes, the freewheel body 12mm one? The one to remove the freehub from the hub is the only one fixing it in place which is hidden inside and the axle goes through it.
> 
> You might not be able to accurately measure the inner cone nut with a normal spanner/wrench that's why they require a thin cone wrench/spanner in the first place.
> 
> ...


says 10mm hexagon wrench, & 12mm hexagon wrench. but it doesn't say anything about the spanner wrench size.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

It's a bit confusing as there is only one fixing bolt so I think the diagram at the top is for a different model and yours is the one at the bottom that requires the 12mm Allen key.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Reaperactual said:


> It's a bit confusing as there is only one fixing bolt so I think the diagram at the top is for a different model and yours is the one at the bottom that requires the 12mm Allen key.


Oh good thing you noticed, you're right. They have different types of hubs. It is the one on the bottom, so only a 12mm allen key. Now just need the size for the spanner wrench lol


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

My guess would be you'll need 15mm going purely off memory. 🤔 Worth the cheap investment for your toolbox buying the cone spanner/wrenches to cover 13-16mm and ideally 17,18mm to be sure. Then you know one will definitely be the right size and they'll all come in handy for a few jobs including keeping f+r bearings serviced, maintained and running smooth for years if they're looked after.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

15mm for rear hubs and 13mm for front. You can use a standard open end (17mm) spanner for the locknut. The hex for the freehub body is rarely needed ime because it really isn't serviceable.


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> 15mm for rear hubs and 13mm for front. You can use a standard open end (17mm) spanner for the locknut. The hex for the freehub body is rarely needed ime because it really isn't serviceable.


The OP is replacing the freehub as stated on another thread.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

{|xDi|} said:


> Why didn't you say that in the first place? Saying "google it" isn't encouraging. If you could have just mentioned check the "dealers manual" that would have been all the info needed. I would have never thought to look in the "dealers manual".
> 
> But thanks anyway.


He did say exactly that just below the link and while perhaps a touch too blunt, he gave you good info.

Shimano has excellent documentation on their products if you know how to negotiate their website and understand their documentation layout. It's worth spending a few minutes learning their system if you're going to work on your own stuff. To me, it seemed clunky at first before I realized just how much info they have put out there for us to use and the different skill levels of those using it. Another resource is Park Tool's website. The info over there is vast and very user friendly.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Reaperactual said:


> My guess would be you'll need 15mm going purely off memory. 🤔 Worth the cheap investment for your toolbox buying the cone spanner/wrenches to cover 13-16mm and ideally 17,18mm to be sure. Then you know one will definitely be the right size and they'll all come in handy for a few jobs including keeping f+r bearings serviced, maintained and running smooth for years if they're looked after.


Very good advice, thanks Reaperactual. I'll see what the prices are on amazon I'm trying to watch my budget lol.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> 15mm for rear hubs and 13mm for front. You can use a standard open end (17mm) spanner for the locknut. The hex for the freehub body is rarely needed ime because it really isn't serviceable.


15mm for the rear, 13 for the rear. But what is the 17mm for the locknut? Isn't that what the 15mm spanner wrench is for? Or do we not need a spanner for the 17mm? I have all sorts of tools and wrenches, I just don't have any specialty thin spanner wrenches.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

{|xDi|} said:


> 15mm for the rear, 13 for the rear. But what is the 17mm for the locknut? Isn't that what the 15mm spanner wrench is for? Or do we not need a spanner for the 17mm? I have all sorts of tools and wrenches, I just don't have any specialty thin spanner wrenches.


15mm for the rear cone, 17mm for the locknut. You need a cone wrench for the 15mm but a plain old 17mm spanner is fine for the locknut. Front is 13mm (cone) and 17mm locknut.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

noapathy said:


> He did say exactly that just below the link and while perhaps a touch too blunt, he gave you good info.
> 
> Shimano has excellent documentation on their products if you know how to negotiate their website and understand their documentation layout. It's worth spending a few minutes learning their system if you're going to work on your own stuff. To me, it seemed clunky at first before I realized just how much info they have put out there for us to use and the different skill levels of those using it. Another resource is Park Tool's website. The info over there is vast and very user friendly.


Oh I see he did mention the dealers manual. It is just pointless to tell someone to "google it" when I already have tried googling it. Just the phrase "google it" is cringe lol Just get to point & cut the fluff lol like "check the dealers manual on this website" specifically. No need for the "google it" cause as soon as you say that you are not taken seriously which is why I didn't even notice what he typed lol

So looking at the diagrams of the hub all I was able to find is the freewheel info not the entire assembly. Maybe I need to dig deeper i thought the hub would entirely be in one section since it is one unit.

I haven't checked park tools website, but I do follow them on youtube and they are golden. Love park tools.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Is this the right call? Check this link please

Check this out at Amazon Yuauy Double Ended 8 mm thru 19mm Cone Wrench Bicycle Tool Kit Spanner Bike Cycling Multi Set + 2 in 1 Cross Screwdriver & Slotted Screwdriver Yuauy Double Ended 8 mm thru 19mm Cone Wrench Bicycle Tool Kit Spanner Bike Cycling Multi Set + 2 in 1 Cross Screwdriver & Slotted Screwdriver - - Amazon.com


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Also this set

Check this out at Amazon EKLIND 13211 Ball-Hex-L Key allen wrench - 11pc set SAE Inch Sizes .050-1/4 Long series https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000189RF...abc_A98RF3ZRCXC3BGFVC6CC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

{|xDi|} said:


> Is this the right call? Check this link please
> 
> Check this out at Amazon Yuauy Double Ended 8 mm thru 19mm Cone Wrench Bicycle Tool Kit Spanner Bike Cycling Multi Set + 2 in 1 Cross Screwdriver & Slotted Screwdriver Yuauy Double Ended 8 mm thru 19mm Cone Wrench Bicycle Tool Kit Spanner Bike Cycling Multi Set + 2 in 1 Cross Screwdriver & Slotted Screwdriver - - Amazon.com





{|xDi|} said:


> Is this the right call? Check this link please
> 
> Check this out at Amazon Yuauy Double Ended 8 mm thru 19mm Cone Wrench Bicycle Tool Kit Spanner Bike Cycling Multi Set + 2 in 1 Cross Screwdriver & Slotted Screwdriver Yuauy Double Ended 8 mm thru 19mm Cone Wrench Bicycle Tool Kit Spanner Bike Cycling Multi Set + 2 in 1 Cross Screwdriver & Slotted Screwdriver - - Amazon.com


Yes. Obviously not Park Tool (or similar) quality but for part of a tool collection to cover a home mechanic's occasional job requirements vs cost that sort of set is perfectly acceptable imo.👍


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

{|xDi|} said:


> Also this set
> 
> Check this out at Amazon EKLIND 13211 Ball-Hex-L Key allen wrench - 11pc set SAE Inch Sizes .050-1/4 Long series https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000189RF...abc_A98RF3ZRCXC3BGFVC6CC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Definitely stick to metric Allen key sizes. Ball head types do come in handy from time to time. Near enough all bike related jobs are somewhere between 1.5-10mm sizes.

Anything bigger than 10mm I'd buy as cheap as possible for very rare or even maybe a one off use.

My 11mm Allen key has been used once for replacing a freehub years ago but still got it, you never know, it might come in handy again one day, lol!?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

{|xDi|} said:


> Also this set
> 
> Check this out at Amazon EKLIND 13211 Ball-Hex-L Key allen wrench - 11pc set SAE Inch Sizes .050-1/4 Long series https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000189RF...abc_A98RF3ZRCXC3BGFVC6CC?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


I'd recommend Wera hex wrenches... good steel and good geometry at a reasonable price. Unfortunately, the sets only go to 10mm. But for as often as you use 12mm, I'd pick up a single at Harbor Freight.









Wera 05133163001 L-Key Set for 950 PKS/9 SM N Metric: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement


Wera 05133163001 L-Key Set for 950 PKS/9 SM N Metric: Amazon.com: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com





If you see yourself biking into the future and doing your own maintenance, I'd just get a whole set of cone wrenches (or at least a mini set of 13, 14, 15 and 17)... I'm still using my Park set after 30 years and have been happy to have all the sizes as things change. I'd also recommend using regular open-end/box wenches on locknuts because the cone wrenches are so narrow that they slip off easily.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

Reaperactual said:


> Definitely stick to metric Allen key sizes. Ball head types do come in handy from time to time. Near enough all bike related jobs are somewhere between 1.5-10mm sizes.
> 
> Anything bigger than 10mm I'd buy as cheap as possible for very rare or even maybe a one off use.
> 
> My 11mm Allen key has been used once for replacing a freehub years ago but still got it, you never know, it might come in handy again one day, lol!😃


Right, I cancelled the allen keys because they were not metric. I kept the cone wrenches though. Thanks for noticing I appreciate it. Now I can just get the appropriate 12mm allen hex key.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

J_Westy said:


> I'd recommend Wera hex wrenches... good steel and good geometry at a reasonable price. Unfortunately, the sets only go to 10mm. But for as often as you use 12mm, I'd pick up a single at Harbor Freight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While those do look nice, a bit more than what i was wanting to spend. I'm thinking of getting just the one 12mm key because I have the rest of the hex keys in my bike specific tool box with torque wrench. I just don't have that one large 12mm that i would need for a freewheel hub removal. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

I ordered this one



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001HW8ZCA/ref=cm_sw_r_u_apa_fabc_X54A58R5TWD9RXCBNTEE?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



No reason to cancel this right? 12mm hex is the correct tool for the freewheel body? Also was the most inexpensive one I could find since I will use it like once or twice every 5 years lol


----------



## Reaperactual (Apr 20, 2020)

Looks just right for the job @{|xDi|} and a fair price for decent quality. Yeah suppose your budget will take a hit for this one but no other choice sometimes. 👍


----------

